# Newbie North Wales



## Jim77 (6 Sep 2008)

I am looking to get into MTBing. i live in north wales and i was wondering if anyone could recommend some good newbie routes. i am pretty unfit at present so i am looking for stuff with a minimum of climbs to begin with.

cheers.
jim


----------



## john59 (6 Sep 2008)

Jim77 said:


> I am looking to get into MTBing. i live in north wales and i was wondering if anyone could recommend some good newbie routes. i am pretty unfit at present so i am looking for stuff with a minimum of climbs to begin with.
> 
> cheers.
> jim



http://ridetheclwyds.com/rideclwyds/the_routes.asp


John


----------



## Jim77 (6 Sep 2008)

great thanks.


----------



## bonj2 (6 Sep 2008)

coed y brenin (rules)
penmachno (never been there but apparently very good)


----------



## bonj2 (6 Sep 2008)

edit: dunno what coed y brenin's like for beginners, you did say "newbie" routes. It has got blue and green routes though, which I'm sure are pretty good, also the 'tawr/temtiwr' trail isn't THAT hard. Also try llandegla which is near ruthin/


----------



## Jim77 (7 Sep 2008)

Great thanks. 

When it says 'technical' what does it mean exactly? I assume it means rocky bits does it?

I am more worried about hard climbs to be honest as i know my fitness isn't great. so any routes that are good for weaklings would be best! Would quite like something scenic too.


----------



## bonj2 (7 Sep 2008)

Jim77 said:


> Great thanks.
> 
> When it says 'technical' what does it mean exactly? I assume it means rocky bits does it?


basically yeah.


----------



## Globalti (8 Sep 2008)

My advice: go and buy one of these; the country is a maze of good rideable trails:


----------



## ratty2k (8 Sep 2008)

Llandegla is IMO an ideal place for starting out. You have a big choice in routes, the climbs are not too bad and you can go there for a while till you gewt used to the plcae and then go on the red routes for a while. Once fitness has improved go do the blacks-
Plus a decent cafe and bikeshop at the end.
Not been for a loooong time myself, but thats only because I've been riding natural tails, saving the trail centers for winter when it gets too boggy up in the Dark Peak.


----------



## maurice (11 Sep 2008)

bonj said:


> 'tawr/temtiwr' trail isn't THAT hard. Also try llandegla which is near ruthin/



Isn't the tawr the ex-red bull trail? That is so not a beginner trail.

Llandegla is a good tip though, ideal for a beginner. If you live the other end of North Wales the Marin trail (near Betws y Coed) isn't too bad for beginners and has some nice sections.


----------



## Jim77 (14 Sep 2008)

maurice said:


> Isn't the tawr the ex-red bull trail? That is so not a beginner trail.
> 
> Llandegla is a good tip though, ideal for a beginner. If you live the other end of North Wales the Marin trail (near Betws y Coed) isn't too bad for beginners and has some nice sections.



Thanks.
Which is the busier centre Marin or Llandegla? What are the easier routes like at the Marin trail?


----------



## maurice (15 Sep 2008)

The Marin trail is just that - one trail. It's a halfway house between Llandegla and Coed y Brenin in terms of difficulty. (If you forget the easy peasy green family trails)

Marin is usually a lot quieter as Llandegla gets a lot of riders from Midlands / North West.

It's good though, some nice sections. I prefer Penmachno, but that is a bit more intimidating for beginners due to some of the singletrack only having half the recommended number of sides.


----------



## barq (16 Sep 2008)

maurice said:


> Isn't the tawr the ex-red bull trail? That is so not a beginner trail.



Yep, that's the one - it's been slightly re jigged. Generally CYB has become rockier than it used to be. That's good in the sense that there is less mud/erosion, but does tend to make it slightly more technical (by cross country standards).

Its also worth saying that many of the trails start with granny-stoppers. Much of the climbing on the Tawr is early on - it gets it out the way and ensures a certain base level of fitness.


----------

